

RUI, one ring to rule them all - guiyubai

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;rui-one-ring-to-rule-them-all&#x2F;x&#x2F;2069339#home<p>RUI(Ring Used Interface), the next generation wearable natural user interface for home automation and augmented&#x2F;virtual reality.<p>RUI is the very first wearable device in the world that has seamlessly integrated remote control, gesture control, multi-touch control, augmented and virtual reality control into one. With the multi-touch surface,  RUI has the most natural way to detect human finger gestures, hand gestures, and arm gestures, and provides a powerful control system for all the electronics around you and your house.<p>It truly enable the futuristic scene of Iron Man 2 and Minority Report. Truly enable &quot;one ring to rule them all, one ring to find them&quot;. Truly enable the &quot;point anywhere, control from everywhere&quot; remote control for all your home appliances.
======
guiyubai
It can naturally detect human finger gesture. It has a multi-touch surface
acting as a full function trackpad, keyboard, mouse, and remote control. The
multi-touch surface really bring all the functions together.

